# recommandations on baler



## raven2278 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Will be new to haying in the next weeks or so.

I allready have a tractor, Kubota L3830 so around 37hp, and some implements to go with so I don't want to change tractor and everything else.

We run a small farm and looking to make around 3500 small squares/year. Our fields are pretty level ground and really close to the barn.

Looked up on the sales sites around here and found a lot of New Holland 273 and 276 and Massey Ferguson 9, 10, 124 and 224.

Will probably look to collect the bales either directly behing with a hay basket or drop them on the field and collect with a bale sweep or accumulator.

What are your suggestions? Any other recommandations?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

There was a relatively recent thread that was well hashed out regarding a small square that would be the right fit for a tractor like yours. Consensus was get a new tractor. Especially if you're pulling a wagon behind. If you have perfectly flat ground, choose one of the new hollands you mentioned (instead of the masseys) and cross your fingers.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok, turns out that tractor was slightly smaller than yours. Still good info for you though.

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/21122-low-hp-square-balers-what-to-shop-for-in-upcomming-auctions/?hl=yoda#entry114675


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Get a newer baler....too critical of a componet to skimp on....either a NH(575), Deere(338-348), or Hesston(4570). All of these can be found around 10 years old, which will be all you want if you are going to be baling 3500 bales a year.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> Get a newer baler....too critical of a componet to skimp on....either a NH(575), Deere(338-348), or Hesston(4570). All of these can be found around 10 years old, which will be all you want if you are going to be baling 3500 bales a year.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That would ensure having to get a bigger tractor. I'm not going to advocate some spending another 25k(?) to make 3500 bales per year. A good 273 will make those bales each year without a struggle. Obviously if it's a junker that's different.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> That would ensure having to get a bigger tractor. I'm not going to advocate some spending another 25k(?) to make 3500 bales per year. A good 273 will make those bales each year without a struggle. Obviously if it's a junker that's different.


It doesn't ensure a thing....both JD and Hesston balers require 35hp so raven is right in the neighborhood and he stated that most of his ground was "pretty level". We sure don't want you advocating for anyone. 

Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> It doesn't ensure a thing....both JD and Hesston balers require 35hp so raven is right in the neighborhood and he stated that most of his ground was "pretty level". We sure don't want you advocating for anyone.
> 
> Mike


35 hp for a 348? Not happening. Sure, JD website says 35, but hook a wagon behind and use a small framed tractor ... doesn't mean you can't but it definitely doesn't make it wise.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well maybe you should call John Deere and get them straightened out on their facts hitech. Remember, our poster stated his land was pretty level? I see that you edited your last "original" post after you ran and visited the JD website and found out that indeed it says the 348 hp requirements were 35 hp....too bad you did not do that before you gave out erroneous information.

Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I edited it to make clear that once you start adding more requirements of the tractor (towing wagons) that there is less left for the baler and therefore likely below the manufacturer threshold. If you find that "erroneous", I can't help it.

(Also, I notice you backed off on recommending the 575, probably after you ran to NH and realized it takes twice what the OP has for horsies. But I wasn't going to bring that up. I don't see why you should take your ax to grind with me and apply it to a non-boiler room situation. Feel free to PM me rather than ruining this thread)


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> I edited it to make clear that once you start adding more requirements of the tractor (towing wagons) that there is less left for the baler and therefore likely below the manufacturer threshold. If you find that "erroneous", I can't help it.
> 
> (Also, I notice you backed off on recommending the 575, probably after you ran to NH and realized it takes twice what the OP has for horsies. But I wasn't going to bring that up. I don't see why you should take your ax to grind with me and apply it to a non-boiler room situation. Feel free to PM me rather than ruining this thread)


oooohhh....getting testy are we....must be another dateless Friday night in orrtown for the techster. I did back off recommending the NH as I skimmed the original post and missed the hp of the poster....but I did not have to run to the NH website for the hp requirements as I already knew what they were. I have no reason to ax grind with you....why would I waste a good sharp blade? And besides, you were the one that had to run and pull their panties out of their crack because of my original post of recommending newer iron.

Mike


----------



## raven2278 (Jun 12, 2014)

After I posted initially I did look up the in line Hesstons (4550, 70 and 90) which if I understand correctly could be a little 'gentler' on my tractor. What are the différences between these three balers. Besides finding that they were the three smaler balers at the time for Hesston I couldn't get all the specs. Anyone have info on that. I believe the 4550 would be the one I'm looking for!!! Wider pick ups for the others??? All seem to be doing 14x18 bales.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

I had a clean 273 that was an excellent baler and 100% reliable when it left for a 326 new Holland. I was doing more than 3500 a year no sweat. a 575 is comparable to my 326 and that would be a handful and over kill behind 37 hp.


----------



## raven2278 (Jun 12, 2014)

I do have a lot of options in a 100 mile radius with the NH 273, and so parts or at least old one laying around for a couple 100$ for parts would be easy to find if I can find a very good one!!!

Also saw a Hesston 4500, would any of you consider that?


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

I only know new Hollands, you can make one of those old ones alright if you start with something decent and go through it with a fine tooth comb, bearings and welding any cracks, particularly on the feeder. I was after more capacity, only reason mine left.


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

If you are new to square baling and you are, get a baler that can be worked on by someone in your area who is competent. It's gonna need some parts and some work at some point by an experience tech so dealer support is key.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

raven2278 said:


> After I posted initially I did look up the in line Hesstons (4550, 70 and 90) which if I understand correctly could be a little 'gentler' on my tractor. What are the différences between these three balers. Besides finding that they were the three smaler balers at the time for Hesston I couldn't get all the specs. Anyone have info on that. I believe the 4550 would be the one I'm looking for!!! Wider pick ups for the others??? All seem to be doing 14x18 bales.


You can look at the specs for MF/Hesston balers which are the same as the original Hesston basically....the main two to look at for you to get information is the 1835 (same as 4550) and the 1837(same as the 4570). Really smooth operating machines that are very easy to pull as they trail directly behind you. Most gentle on alfalfa of any baler also.

http://www.hesston.com/products/square-balers/1800-series-small-square-balers

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If that 4500 was in good shape....but it's gonna be hard for you to determine if its a good one or not.....my recommendation, if you are new to baling, have relatively flat fields........Massey 1835 and don't look back....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Is your L-series a gear drive or hydro? The hydro has less hp available at the pto. Maybe not a big deal, but an extra couple horsepower when close to minimum would certainly come in handy.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

No one asked on here what the budget was. That would help with recommendations.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Also depends on size of windrow being baled


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Had a NH 275 and mainly was used behind a IH 574 (55hp) and it would work the tractor in heavy windrows. Pain in the a** when it plugged


----------



## raven2278 (Jun 12, 2014)

The Kubota is gear not hydro. After looking at all your comments and suggestions and everything else I found on other forums and the net, I am now thinking that maybe a older more HP tractor to bale more efficiently with the balers mentionned (either the NH 273, maybe JD 24T, or MF 124) and using the Kubota for tedding and raking!!! It is really hard to find the Hesston-Massey Ferguson inline balers on the used market. And even those are a out of my price range (8500-10000$CA). I was looking more at spending tops 2000$ on the baler and then another 1500$ for a rake and tedder, maybe another 2000$ for an older tractor!!! Still all the info and feedback from all of you very much appreciated. Thanks, keep it coming!!!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

raven2278 said:


> The Kubota is gear not hydro. After looking at all your comments and suggestions and everything else I found on other forums and the net, I am now thinking that maybe a older more HP tractor to bale more efficiently with the balers mentionned (either the NH 273, maybe JD 24T, or MF 124) and using the Kubota for tedding and raking!!! It is really hard to find the Hesston-Massey Ferguson inline balers on the used market. And even those are a out of my price range (8500-10000$CA). I was looking more at spending tops 2000$ on the baler and then another 1500$ for a rake and tedder, maybe another 2000$ for an older tractor!!! Still all the info and feedback from all of you very much appreciated. Thanks, keep it coming!!!


uh oh. Considering a tractor now? Don't catch the hay bug. Soon you will start looking at accumulators, PT hay stackers. Then next thing you know you will be baling 100 acres or more.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Had a 348 jd, now 5070 hayliner. 348 fine on 80 hp tractor. Put it on NH TN 75 (62 PTO HP) and some strange noises come out of tractor drive line. Not so much a matter of horse power as driveline weight/displacement I think. Little Kubota would not last.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Rethink the $ 2000 for tractor. The HP required your not gonna have any reliability


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I baled 4000 small bales last year on 40ac of hills, I was using a kioti 50hp tractor hydro pullin wagons and I loved it. I have a nh 269 and that 273 will take on a little more hay I believe. Its all preference I did this for 2 yrs but you will work that kubota pretty good if its ur sole tractor for cutting rakin n baling. I bought a bigger 86hp older oliver 1755 an wat a world of difference. I wanted to be more productive and take on more then 40ac so I had to make some upgrades. Nice havin to tractors. I know use kioti for tedding n rakin. Oliver for mowin and baling. You got to start somewhere and you will know when its time to move up. Good luck and have fun


----------



## ssbland (Oct 1, 2010)

I would really take a second look at using an inline baler behind a little tractor
You need some clearance under the tractor in order to keep the hay from bunching up and plugging the pickup


----------



## ssbland (Oct 1, 2010)

I would really take a second look at using an inline baler behind a little tractor
You need some clearance under the tractor in order to keep the hay from bunching up and plugging the pickup


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

ssbland said:


> I would really take a second look at using an inline baler behind a little tractor
> You need some clearance under the tractor in order to keep the hay from bunching up and plugging the pickup


Just because you post it twice don't think I'm gonna give you two likes...lol


----------



## ssbland (Oct 1, 2010)

Ya oops lol


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Watch kijiji as well since you're in Canada, not just machinery dealers. Keep an eye out for any farm auctions as well.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

If you spend $2000 on a baler, plan on at least another $1000 in parts to get it right enough to satisfy you. It seems to be that way on everything That I buy that is older.


----------



## Brian O (Jun 27, 2010)

I ran a Kubota 2900 with a newholland 310 for about 5 years doing about 4000 bales a year had no problems what so ever with this tractor. I also ran a john deer 336 for a year or two both great balers,
since then I acquired a half section and moved up to a 5040 and a massey 1839 will never go back to a conventional baler. the inlines are just a better option in my opinion. they are pricey but you get what you pay for.if you try and shovel hay down its throat any baler will work your tractor hard but that's not my way.good equipment will make your experience that much better because it does get tiring very quick.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Nitram said:


> Rethink the $ 2000 for tractor. The HP required your not gonna have any reliability


Yep. 2000 won't get you anything.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Thought I would throw my 02 in here. I am at 6500 feet in Colorado and baling with a 27 hp PTO 35HP hydrostatic CT235 and a Hesston 4550 baler. It works fine as long as long as I go slow. I cut with an IH 1300 sickle mower and have a sweet rebuilt Ford 503 side delivery rake

His tractor should have no issue with a Hesston 4550 or the MF1835. he will probably need to run low or 2nd. the other models have higher cycle rates and a wider pickups taking more power to run.

I cannot pull a wagon and know the windrow limitations, and yes I am right on the edge of the HP needed.

Surprisingly ground clearance over the windrow has not been an issue. Bobcat has an angled plate just before the hitch, that does not hang up. I do have a sheet of belt webbing I can install if needed.

Late next week I will know what kind of production I can get when haying a 20 acre field. I wont cut it all at once though, probably 2 days.

On thing you can try is to rent an inline baler first - check around.


----------

